# ScanCafe Ad



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Can we get rid of the stupid ScanCafe ad, I am tired of that 30 second long shuter clicking every time I load a page. I try not to run ad blocker software because I know ad's are the key to your revenue but sound ad's are just way too distracting. If you don't stop these kinds of ad's I will have no choice but to run an ad blocker in my browser.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

First of all, thank you for your concern and honest feedback about the ad. I'll make sure this gets passed on - we typically don't want to have these kind of ads, which tend to make for a bad experience.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Also - just remembered - if you can send me a screenshot of the ad, that would be extremely helpful.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Figures that ad disapears after I complain about it. It was for scancafe.com. It is a flash ad if that helps.


----------

